# How do I get more brave?



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Man, I found some jumps and drops off the side of a trail that looked like fun that i didn't know about until now and almost all of the jumps and drops I looked at I got scared and didn't do them. First was this big boulder that you come up to and ride down the backside that is way steep, I pussied that and din't do it, next was this step-down jump about a 3 foot gap I got scared to do because it looks so massive from where you start when you are going to hit it, then we came to a smoothe drop that was perfect except it spits you out going fast and I don't want to go over the berm on a turn right after the landing.


I feel so down that I just chickened it out hard today. What do you tell yourself when you are going to hit something you are unsure about? Maybe i'll get some rest and go back up tommorow. Oh and I got my bike 2 weeks ago but before that I rode motocross a little.

Thanks


----------



## armyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

Just take your time and build up man... I raced moto-x my whole life and getting on a DH bike was a whole new world.. So take your time and the "intestinal fortitude" will come..


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, yeah, I want to push it but I don't want to hurl myself into a rock. I have a semi-big golf tourney next Thursday-Sunday so I don't really want to be out for that. The only thing I am not affraid to do is manual down the canyon haha


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

hurl yourself into the rock, you'll learn fast not to do what you just did. just wear pads. 

 if you are afraid of crashing, downhill and freeride is not for you. downhill is a very physical sport on the outside, but it's really 90% mental. the 10% just has to hold on, doesn't have to make any decisions. when your mind fails, your body gets 100% of the punishment.

just go for it dude, i think it's something in you or it's not - it's up to you to decide. i was hitting 40ft doubles and 30ft stepdowns within the 3rd month of ever riding a mountain bike. i credit this more to balls than skill. i wanted to get better, the only way is to try.

if i were to hit a new big jump or drop i usually do a run up or two to it. i make sure i know my line, i visualize myself landing and riding out. before i drop in while i'm waiting, i get butterflies. most people mistake this emotion for nervousness and psyche themselves out. you have to understand it is not nervousness, it is excitement for the adrenaline you are about to get from conquering a fear and flying through the air. control your breathing, stay focused and relaxed, the second the feeling in your stomach goes away you put your game face on and go for it. the 5 seconds you took "thinking" about doing it, you could have already just done it.

you will crash, you will get up. you will get better. if you arent pushing yourself when you ride, you aren't having enough fun. it helps to follow others, or at least watch their speed. gravity takes care of the rest.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Better health insurance and more liquor helps.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Have you done anything close to as difficult as what you were looking at? If not, and you can't clearly visualize your exact line, maybe better to hold off and work up to it. You need to push your abilities to progress, but it's up to you how far and how fast. Pushing too hard leads to injuries. Jumping takes LOTS of practice to become consistent, if you go too big before you have good technique, it won't turn out so well for you. I assume you're doing this for fun, so don't worry too much about thinking you "pussed out".


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

go for it. took me way to long to realize that. I'd always think "oh im not sure if its smooth, or if i can handle it..." once you hit the jump or drop, your mind takes over and does a lot for you. You can also land a lot more than you think, one time i landed at basically a 90 degree angle, and rode out. One time i landed so nose heavy that i shoulda gone over the bars, but somehow rode it out.

About having to much speed into a berm, you may think you'll be going to fast, but once you are in the situation its not bad. There was this small drop on a trail i was riding that went strait into a right handed U-berm. I thought i'd have too much speed, but once i hit it, it wasnt to bad at all.

now I see something and think "Aww what the hell?" and go for it... i built a buncha new jumps today, didnt even do practice run-ups... i just went for it.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright, i'll go for em tommorow. I think i also didn't hit them cuz I was tired from riding all day and it was getting late and noone around really.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

drain bamage said:


> Alright, i'll go for em tommorow. I think i also didn't hit them cuz I was tired from riding all day and it was getting late and noone around really.


yea, make sure you arent too tired. bad stuff happens when you try something new and are tired.


----------



## triotary (Mar 1, 2011)

Moosey said:


> yea, make sure you arent too tired. bad stuff happens when you try something new and are tired.


Totally true! Which also equates to....make sure that you arent tipsy or high.... :nono:


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, I am glad I didn't and if I would have crashed and broke my leg I would be laying on dirt in the canyon right now instead of typing this post haha.

one last thing,

I tried on my knee pads for moto-x and they felt OK but aren't that comfortable and I am affraid they might restrict me from moving around nicely. if I didn't wear them basically all the protection I have is my full face helmet. Although I might cut off the bottom part of my old moto pants so they are shorts that would probably be cool.

let's hope the next time I type I am not in a cast/sling!

Thanks


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

ustemuf said:


> hurl yourself into the rock, you'll learn fast not to do what you just did. just wear pads.
> 
> if you are afraid of crashing, downhill and freeride is not for you. downhill is a very physical sport on the outside, but it's really 90% mental. the 10% just has to hold on, doesn't have to make any decisions. when your mind fails, your body gets 100% of the punishment.
> 
> ...


Yep. Totally on board with this approach. Confidence is huge, and mind over matter is even more huge. Really dig how you put this :thumbsup:


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

drain bamage said:


> Ok, I am glad I didn't and if I would have crashed and broke my leg I would be laying on dirt in the canyon right now instead of typing this post haha.
> 
> one last thing,
> 
> ...


Last thing you gotta do is be positive! Know you can do it, dont dwell on crashing or getting injured. You may crash, but your body is much more durable then you may think. Took me Scorpioning down the landing of a 12 foot gap twice before I realized that. I figured I'd crash, and brake a bone instantly, but it dosent work like that. I seen people walk away from the most insane crashes fine. Watch the old rampages and you will see.

You can do it. Believe in yourself and stay positive, and try to get someone to take a vid so you can brag about doin it when you hit it.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

You have to be positive and committed. If you say you will crash that is exactly what you will do. Make sure you focus on the landing, because you generally go in the direction that you are facing. If you look at a 3 foot gap and think it is huge then stick your bike next to it and you will see that it is not that huge, If you realise that you probably can bunnyhop or jump that far anyway it will be easier. If you hit the jump at the right speed(notice how I didn't say flat out) by the time that your rear wheel is leaving the take off your front wheel is about to land on the down ramp.
Take it easy and build up. I have the same walls to climb when I started to ride. once I tried the jumps I realised that i could do it. I then made those jumps part of my regular riding and built up from there. 
above all else don't let a jump or drop hold you back, If you really feel like you can't do it then just miss it out and go on to the next bit. You will get there in the end. make sure you pad up though as it will help you when you fall. Lets face it too, we all fall. anyone who says they have never fallen off is a liar. It happens to everyone, but you realise that mainly it doesn't really hurt that much.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

well.. you stop caring. just like that.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i have to agree with ustemuf on this when i started within the first year i was huckin 20 ft drops and jumps jus because watchign my friends do it made me wanna do it it was bigger then i ever thought id go yea i hurt myself every now and then its bound to happen this is my second season on a big bike and i hit my first 50 foot jump scary as hell but fun as hell too jus push urself if ur werried abotu getting hurt its not the sport for u cuz its bound to happen


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

one thing i've learned in my first season of DH'ing...you just have to "do it". i'm not trying to steal Nike's quote, but with dh you have to have full confidence in your bike and just trust that it will see you to the other side of the jump/drop/gap/gnar etc.
if you think you/your bike can't do it, you will probably crash. a lot.

and it's generally better to have a little too much speed/inertia then too little (at least for hucks and gnar). 
it took me 2/3's of this summer to actually apply that info to my riding, but once you commit it's the best feeling in the world. 
then, at the bottom of the mtn you can say you gave it 100%.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wear pads and build up to it......important....ride with people better then you....they will shopw you how


----------



## kb2wji (Apr 25, 2011)

Riding with a buddy that will call you a bit** if you chicken out can help. It motivated me to try something new. I broke 3 ribs and was out for 6 months. Results will vary. I think the key is to ride above your level, but not by much. Increase risk in small increments. Dont go from riding a flat fire road up to flying off your neighbors roof in the same week. Good luck!


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Might also help to research certain technique if you don't know how to do something. For example, for rolling off something steep just hang your ass off the back of the bike. For jumping you wanna try and pop a bit. Bring front up, then back. For drops you wanna push bike forward right as front wheel is going off to prevent the bike from pitching forward over the edge. Speed helps make drops easier (don't have to push out as much). Ideally, you'd ride with other people, but if not you can find this stuff and videos of it on the internet.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, I am in a dilema. I cut off the bottom part of my old MX pants so they are shorts to give me some protection against abrasion and I fugured I could just ride with my mx knee pads as well, I put them on with the shorts and it was very uncomfortable, the knee part stays striaght with the pad and the knee part of the pad would catch the handle bars. I felt restriscted with them. So should i just go up with a full face helmet, tee shirt and some abrasion restant shorts that are kind of long they go over my knee. Or i could wear the pads even though they get in the way and may restrict me? I feel so much more comfortable on the bike with not a whole lot of gear. I don't like wearing gloves.


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

These are a great set of knee pads. I use them and don't feel any restriction.
Wiggle | Race Face Dig Knee Pads Body Armour


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i prefer to wear knee pads but thats personal opinion... we cant tell u what to wear its all personal opinion jus wear wats comfy for u i normally ride in shorts and t shirt fullface and knee pads other then i dnt like armour dnt werry to much about getting cut up and bruised its bound to happen eventually jus get out there and giver the more u think about crashing and hurting urself the more likely it is to happen


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

wow. punctuation. learn it.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Your bike can ride most stuff. It's your job to stay with the bike and don't do anything stupid. I've found that hesitancy and tentativeness is usually more of a problem than speed and gusto.

But, you should only do things when you are ready. Next time you come across a big obstacle, watch other people do it and try to emulate them - their speed, attack body position. You need to stretch your comfort zone, but not do anything stupid and get hurt.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

One other thing - guerrilla features are much more unknown than those in a bike park. Bike park features are designed properly for many skill levels and for known speeds on a particular section by those who know what they're doing. Guerrilla features are designed by persons unknown with unknown riding and building skills. Better to watch a few people hit unknown features to get a feel for the correct speed and line and try to emulate those rather than hit them blind. It helps to follow such folks the first couple times through the feature. At one local park, a transition was moved from where it was previously, and a guy came up short and is now a quad because he assumed incorrectly that it was the same as it was before it was changed up.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wanting it and believing are important, as are skills. Try to add a bit of both in harmony, more or less...i.e. add a bit of skill, then add some balls, then some more skill, more balls, etc.
You cannot expect to progress in this sport without crashing and getting injured, and there will be a first time for everything, but by trying to take it gradually, you have a better chance of avoiding the really big bails.

Also, if you can, riding with people who are better than you works great. They can explain/show proper technique for a new feature, and also help with adding balls, when needed.


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

ustemuf said:


> hurl yourself into the rock, you'll learn fast not to do what you just did. just wear pads.
> 
> if you are afraid of crashing, downhill and freeride is not for you. downhill is a very physical sport on the outside, but it's really 90% mental. the 10% just has to hold on, doesn't have to make any decisions. when your mind fails, your body gets 100% of the punishment.
> 
> ...





jhazard said:


> Yep. Totally on board with this approach. Confidence is huge, and mind over matter is even more huge. Really dig how you put this :thumbsup:


x2


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, first off this little place is on private property that is why it doesn't get torn down. So the jumps aren't "proffesoinally built". I was at the top of this course and I met this guy and followed him down. I did a lot of stuff i didn't think I would. we went down some steep rough sections and I rolled a big sketchy boulder that is about 80 degrees down on the other side. Then there was the step down thing and I was going to hit it so the guy said he wasn't going to do it so he let me borrow his knee pads and I started where I see other people start but I pedaled hard and I launched off WAAYY past where you are supposed to land. It was like a 4 foot gap and I landed about 10 feet past where you land. It felt good but I only did it once because i didn't want to leave on a bad note. I also wanted to hit this drop but I decided not to because I'll do it next time. 


But I was bombing down this rocky section afterwards and heard some rattling and looked down and my derailer was bouncing all over the place. So I took the chain off, tied it around my waist and looped the derailer through the frame and slowly coasted down the canyon back to my house. I took it in to a shop near by and they said the threads are stripped on the derailer where it screws in to the hanger and the hanger may be stripped as well. The kid told me I need a new derailer and probably a new hanger. I asked him if i can get that screw thing that goes through the derailer which mounts into the hanger and he said no. Can I really not get this peice or was the kid trying to get me to buy the whole derailer. i don't want a broken bike holding me back


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

I just close my eyes when things get scary.. Hasnt failed yet!


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

just go for it. even it if scares the crap out of you. after you do it you will think it was nothing and will keep hitting bigger and bigger stuff


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

drain bamage said:


> But I was bombing down this rocky section afterwards and heard some rattling and looked down and my derailer was bouncing all over the place. So I took the chain off, tied it around my waist and looped the derailer through the frame and slowly coasted down the canyon back to my house. I took it in to a shop near by and they said the threads are stripped on the derailer where it screws in to the hanger and the hanger may be stripped as well. The kid told me I need a new derailer and probably a new hanger. I asked him if i can get that screw thing that goes through the derailer which mounts into the hanger and he said no. Can I really not get this peice or was the kid trying to get me to buy the whole derailer. i don't want a broken bike holding me back


New hanger, new derailleur, problem solved. My guess is just the hanger is stripped, I'd start with that, but he might be right that the derailleur is stripped too.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Swell Guy said:


> New hanger, new derailleur, problem solved. My guess is just the hanger is stripped, I'd start with that, but he might be right that the derailleur is stripped too.


 Damn,

That sucks badly. I thought my bike breaking would be the least of my worries, although I am pretty happy I hit something new today. I want my goal everytime I go up there is to hit something new every day or hit jumps that I have done more times. Because, I stretched my budget to 1500 for the bike and had to spend 40 dollars on a rig for the axle because the Maxle was stripped and now I want to get knee pads which i can afford (I won't be borrowing them to hit bigger stuff much longer!) but if i am going to put myself out 75 more dollars that is going to hurt. I might need some help from my parents. Let's hope i don't need a new derailer, if I do get a new derailer I am probably not going to get another x-7 because I need to save the money and get an X5 unless you strongly suggest otherwise.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't forget to check the landing fot stuff that'll rip you open.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

drain bamage said:


> Yeah, first off this little place is on private property that is why it doesn't get torn down. So the jumps aren't "proffesoinally built". I was at the top of this course and I met this guy and followed him down. I did a lot of stuff i didn't think I would. we went down some steep rough sections and I rolled a big sketchy boulder that is about 80 degrees down on the other side. Then there was the step down thing and I was going to hit it so the guy said he wasn't going to do it so he let me borrow his knee pads and I started where I see other people start but I pedaled hard and I launched off WAAYY past where you are supposed to land. It was like a 4 foot gap and I landed about 10 feet past where you land. It felt good but I only did it once because i didn't want to leave on a bad note. I also wanted to hit this drop but I decided not to because I'll do it next time.


Hell yea! Congratz man! i ride partly because of that feeling of doing something new and landing it. Feels awesome....

sorry bout the derailleur deal. try a hanger first.

as far as x-5 and x-7, i don't think it matters to much, im running a derailleur from 2002, and it works great! compared to the x-9 on my porter, there isn't much of a difference...


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Moosey said:


> Hell yea! Congratz man! i ride partly because of that feeling of doing something new and landing it. Feels awesome....
> 
> sorry bout the derailleur deal. try a hanger first.
> 
> as far as x-5 and x-7, i don't think it matters to much, im running a derailleur from 2002, and it works great! compared to the x-9 on my porter, there isn't much of a difference...


Awesome. yeah, I hooked up with a guy who showed me a fun little short trail you push up and ride down with Logs and technical stuff like that and little jumps. When we got to the part off to the right the first obstacle is a big boulder thing that is about 80 degrees sloped down on the other side and you roll it with your ass over your rear tire. Than we came up on the jump. The guy said he didn't want to hit it because he didn't want to get wrecked before his hawaii trip so he let me use his knee pads. The next things I want to hit is first this latter drop thats about 4 feet but right after you land you have to rail it to the right which might be a bit weird. I'll get there. Next is this thing where you ride up on those 2x4 planks and down a narrow board about a foot wide, it's scary to me because you start like 10 feet off the ground and I don't want to go off the edge. But yeah you go up and down that narrow thing and coast into a double jump thats about a 10 foot gap. I don't know if I should either keep doing the stuff that I have done and just get to the point where I am comfortable or if i should hit stuff once then move on to the next thing.

Besides the derailer, I was lifting the seat up on my bike and something was loose and I looked carefull at both the shock mounts and the botttom mount has about 1mm of play laterally so the frame has about a mili of play basically. The guy said i need to get new bushings on the shock mounts and that play would significantly degrade the handling of the bike. Is this true? I am to the point I only can buy things i desperately need to ride like the hanger and maybe a derailer if i have to. I don't want my frame to fail but will the play be something I can handle for now or will it keep getting worse? It is only like 1/15th of a centi meter but it is kind of annoying and noticeable. Last thing I need is a new spring for the fork because my spring is for 150-180 lb riders i come in at about 135 but it's not too stiff.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

I doubt your derailleur is junk. You should be able to replace just the pivot bolt, along with a new hanger if yours is actually stripped.


----------



## lew242 (Aug 7, 2008)

I live in China and these days I ride alone mostly and other times the Chinese MTBr's follow me down stuff but usually chicken out of the more steep and rocky stuff I ride, other than one or two guys. Progress has been slow, but I'm getting there. IMO having other guys around better than you will increase your ability quicker than ever. Being the trailblazer sucks a bit.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

you can try music to pump you up.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

b-kul said:


> you can try music to pump you up.


this. i always have my ipod playing when im trying something im not comfortable doing. gets your mind off *****ing out


----------



## marsupilami (Jul 18, 2009)

gbosbiker said:


> this. i always have my ipod playing when im trying something im not comfortable doing. gets your mind off *****ing out


??? For real ???
I must have my irony sensor off....


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

drain bamage said:


> Damn,
> 
> That sucks badly. I thought my bike breaking would be the least of my worries, although I am pretty happy I hit something new today.


The hanger is a sacrificial part, it's made of softer metal than the derailleur. It's no big deal, that's why hangers are replaceable and easy to break. Beats breaking your rear triangle which used to happen before replaceable hangers. Derailleur might be bad too, but try the hanger first.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Swell Guy said:


> The hanger is a sacrificial part, it's made of softer metal than the derailleur. It's no big deal, that's why hangers are replaceable and easy to break. Beats breaking your rear triangle which used to happen before replaceable hangers. Derailleur might be bad too, but try the hanger first.


What I did was I cleaned up the pivot bolt and that made it look very "threadable." What I think hapened is the derailer got torn out but the threads in the hanger are what got destroyed. I found the part on jenson and I'll get it shipped out, the only bummer is, I am going to have to drill out the hole that the axle goes through because the Maxle was stripped so what I did was I ordered a thru rod that holds the wheel with 2 nuts on each side so i wouldn't have to worry about the axle coming loose and I had to have the hole drilled bigger so it would work. I am trying to think of something I could do temporarily until the hanger comes in.


----------



## schoolisbad1 (Dec 17, 2004)

#1 ride with people that are better than you


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

marsupilami said:


> ??? For real ???
> I must have my irony sensor off....


yeah. i come from a bmx background so im used to music playing. plus when the music is playing, i cant hear all the rattling of my chain. it helps me focus too (im not sure how, but it does). kinda gets my mind clear to focus on the trail


----------



## kudude (May 20, 2008)

Confidence is key. I brake-checked before a big drop on Friday. Spend Saturday in the ICU with a lacerated spleen and broken collarbone. If I hadn't hit the brakes, I wouldn't have been too far forward on the take-off, and wouldn't have landed front-wheel-into-endo


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

drain bamage, you should post some pics of the stuff you're hitting, even if you cant get an action shot of someone riding it. Im very interested to see some of this stuff.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont wear much protection, I always wear gloves, full face with goggles(some people disdain goggles, i personally cant ride without them. contacts + wind = watery eyes. plus living in the southeast theres lots of bugs in the woods and you dont want one in your eye haha), gloves, and knee pads. Will be getting some sort of neckbrace soon, havent ridden with one yet but to me owning one is a no brainer, just now finally getting the funds. On the topic of knee pads, if you are doing any sort of aggressive riding your bound to go down and your knees are one of the first things tore up. Also, you can hit that funny bone on the inside of your knee on your frame and thats no fun. I know alot of older guys or just more cautious guys like to wear full body armor. I feel like im in football gear when I do that and just generally restricted. 

I have never seen someone who thinks this much about jumping and riding in general. Just get out there and ride, progression will come naturally. Biggest thing like people before have said, ride with riders than are better than you. Its the only way to get better. You never want to ride alone, #1 if you get hyrt and are alone that is really not good, #2 you have someone there that you can watch ride the obstacles you are wanting to try. It was always much easier for me to try something new when I see someone do it or atleast have someone there to contemplate it with. Having a good riding partner that encourages you and instills confidence in you is a very good thing. Just get out there and ride thats the best thing you can do.


----------



## kudude (May 20, 2008)

csermonet said:


> I dont wear much protection, I always wear gloves, full face with goggles(some people disdain goggles, i personally cant ride without them. contacts + wind = watery eyes. plus living in the southeast theres lots of bugs in the woods and you dont want one in your eye haha), gloves, and knee pads. Will be getting some sort of neckbrace soon, havent ridden with one yet but to me owning one is a no brainer, just now finally getting the funds. On the topic of knee pads, if you are doing any sort of aggressive riding your bound to go down and your knees are one of the first things tore up. Also, you can hit that funny bone on the inside of your knee on your frame and thats no fun. I know alot of older guys or just more cautious guys like to wear full body armor. I feel like im in football gear when I do that and just generally restricted.
> 
> I have never seen someone who thinks this much about jumping and riding in general. Just get out there and ride, progression will come naturally. Biggest thing like people before have said, ride with riders than are better than you. Its the only way to get better. You never want to ride alone, #1 if you get hyrt and are alone that is really not good, #2 you have someone there that you can watch ride the obstacles you are wanting to try. It was always much easier for me to try something new when I see someone do it or atleast have someone there to contemplate it with. Having a good riding partner that encourages you and instills confidence in you is a very good thing. Just get out there and ride thats the best thing you can do.


#1 for real.

friday was a shitty walk home by myself.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

I buy my bravery in a can


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

ridingaddict said:


> I buy my bravery in a can


lol i really suck when i ride after a few beers. all my reactions are slowwwww. but when i smoke the ganj, thats a different story. Quit that a little over a year ago, but there was a point in my life where i wouldn't ride unless i had a sac haha. There is nothing like being stoney and having music in my full face, was really fun. gotta grow up sometime though o_0


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

ridingaddict said:


> I buy my bravery in a can



Since when does Skippy come in a can?


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

drain bamage said:


> What I did was I cleaned up the pivot bolt and that made it look very "threadable." What I think hapened is the derailer got torn out but the threads in the hanger are what got destroyed. I found the part on jenson and I'll get it shipped out, the only bummer is, I am going to have to drill out the hole that the axle goes through because the Maxle was stripped so what I did was I ordered a thru rod that holds the wheel with 2 nuts on each side so i wouldn't have to worry about the axle coming loose and I had to have the hole drilled bigger so it would work. I am trying to think of something I could do temporarily until the hanger comes in.


:thumbsup:
This may help keep the cost down
Bicycle Derailleur Hangers and Parts


----------



## robg884 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just huck your meat!


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

OP you sound like you have the same problem I do...way over thinking everything. I tend to imagine every possible thing that could go wrong and how I could get hurt. I've done better now with some gear and less thinking. I check for a good line and just go. If I think too long I'll never go, and I'm still not doing anything major.


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, Moosey, this stuff I go to is off to the right of a trail with hikers and such and it is on private property, kinda a DH course with a bunch of hits. I don't really want to haul a camera around next time i go up and I don't ride with a back pack. But I might try to get a few pics with my phone. 

Yeah, if I over think it I found out I should just go home and go back up the next time and hit it. that is what I did. My next 2 things i want to be able to do when I get my bike fixed is:

there is about a 4 foot ladder drop that looks smooth but i would have to take the corner fast and then even bigger is a double jump about 10 feet but you have to go up on those 2x4 things and go down the other side on a plank about 15 feet long to get speed for the jump and the plank is above the ground and it is only like a foot wide so that is what looks scary. 


But I do have a question for anyone who wants to answer: I ordered a deraileur hanger from Jenson and it said it is for the 2009 Jamis BAM 1 and I have the 09 BAM 2 but it looks exactly the same as my stripped out hanger. This will work right? The frames aren't going to be different down by where the hanger bolts in?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Follow someone that's comfortable with the line. It's been said, but that's one of the best pieces of advice given so far. Know also, after many years of riding and progressing, there's NEVER been a feature that I sacked up for and then thought "that was harder than I thought it was going to be". Usually it's "what in the world was I afraid of?"


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

This is a trip. I'm the guy drain bamage rode with. I seen him up there (little cottonwood canyon) twice. He failed to mention that after lent him my knee pads, I went ahead and did the jump too . Anyways....Here's a video (not of us) doing the exact trail we did. I just did the stuff at 1:38-1:48 the other day. We both did 1:51-1:58 and/or 2:29-2:35. I'm on a 1991 cannondale m800 (hardtail) with a 2010 Dart 2 fork w/100mm travel.

type youtube address here /watch?v=PnwjH8b4_cI&list=FLO1rfHDoChcSlVzkikkZf0g&index=4


Here's another video of the same trail. At 1:13 you can see the rocks we went over, then the jump. But, we have not done the jump at 1:23 which leads to the log, then drop, then gap jump.That's coming soon though. You can't see, but at 1:39 there's a ladder that goes onto rocks, then a sharp left down the big rock (which i clean every time now). But, I didn't until about my 5th visit. I started by telling myself I'm going to do 1 or 2 new obstacles every visit. The ladder drop drain bamage is talking about is at 1:54. I've done it once...but only after I got my fullface (my superman cape if you will). it won't let me post video links..so enter youtube web address followed by the /watch 

type youtube address here /watch?v=NBx5E9Js1Ro&list=FLO1rfHDoChcSlVzkikkZf0g&indexurl=2


----------



## digitalmarker (Feb 8, 2010)

Saddle time and lots of protection


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Damn grampa_stang, that is some stellar riding you guys got there. Mega Props for doing it on a hardtail.

Drain Bamage, you can do everything there comfortably on your bike. especially that drop at 1:54 on the second video. Just keep riding theat trail and doing your thang and riding what you are comfortable with. 

Soon you will see it and think "yeah, i can do that," You may still think its scary of imagine yourself crashing, but once you look at it and think you can do it, from experience, you have to try it at that point. If you dont you will go home and it will haunt you. I had that damn Boondocks drop (6' ish drop at N*) haunt me all last winter, only to show up and hit it halfway through my first real day at Northstar, at which point i realized how un-hard and un-scary it really is.

Just keep riding and progressing! post your progress though. i'd imagine it will go pretty quick.


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

Thx Moosey. looking to upgrade to a full suspension as soon as I'm back from vacation. looking at Stinky/coiler/bighit/session 77..something used under a grand. they're all available, just not sure which. Leaning towards the konas though.

Back to getting braver. So far...everything I was hesitant to do, turned out to be nothing after I did it. You just need to commit. I pretty much just said "F-it"...and went. Then I landed it and I was like...OMG, that wasn't sh1t. Then you start hitting it every time, and start looking for bigger sh1t. .


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

drain bamage said:


> Man, I found some jumps and drops off the side of a trail that looked like fun that i didn't know about until now and almost all of the jumps and drops I looked at I got scared and didn't do them. First was this big boulder that you come up to and ride down the backside that is way steep, I pussied that and din't do it, next was this step-down jump about a 3 foot gap I got scared to do because it looks so massive from where you start when you are going to hit it, then we came to a smoothe drop that was perfect except it spits you out going fast and I don't want to go over the berm on a turn right after the landing.
> 
> I feel so down that I just chickened it out hard today. What do you tell yourself when you are going to hit something you are unsure about? Maybe i'll get some rest and go back up tommorow. Oh and I got my bike 2 weeks ago but before that I rode motocross a little.
> 
> Thanks


Dude....I'm riding the same stuff Friday around 4:30-5:00. Then again Saturday morning. I'd PM you but I don't have enough posts. Oh Yeah....bring your cajones!


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Breaking stuff is awesome for bragging rites, unless of course your bank account is empty. I p***y out a lot on gnarly stuff, but when I see other riders just roll it like nuthin I get inspired. I've seen guys get up and ride after unreal crashes. Other than a concussion with a popping breastbone for two months (it was probably some cracked cartiledge), the occasional sprained or broken toe, and one time with a severely swollen black and blue hip I've surprised myself by what I can walk away from, and even those times I still managed to go to work the next day which is no cake job BTW. I think it's true your biggest handicap is your brain overthinking some things, I crash harder when I make split-second panic moves that only gets me in trouble. I haven't found that zen moment yet where I can just let go of the brakes, the hardest thing to do is just that. Keep stepping it up, I need the inspiration again.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Only been DH for about 3 months now, but my comfort level made a big jump when on my second weekend (5th day riding ever) at snowshoe I lost the brakes halfway down ball & jack. I wouldn't call myself "fast" now, but because of that one event I'm no longer fidgety and nervous when it gets a little fast and bumpy!


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not about to read everything that everyone posted, but the biggest key, in my opinion, is to ride with someone much better than you. 75% of the mental crux is that your brain isn't sure if the feature is even possible (unless you're in a bike park). When you follow someone better than you, they'll hit the drop right before you, land it, and your brain won't say... "WAIT STOP, WTF ARE YOU ABOUT TO DO?"

I started biking mid-August this year, and made huge leaps in taking on trailside features in just ONE ride down Porcupine Rim with guys a lot better than me. It was mindblowing how much of a difference it made.

Once you've ridden with better guys and followed them off stuff, it's a lot easier to take that same mental confidence, and pretend like you just watched someone huck a trailside feature, and then hit it yourself, without having some rippin buddies right there in front of you. 

I'm still a bit tentative the first time I hit an unknown feature, but having seen others hit similar stuff, my brain will know that it's possible, and what it might look like to ride the feature/drop correctly, and from there, confidence, aggression and the 'f*ck it, huck it' mentality can take you the rest of the way.


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

I agree with everyone here. Ride with someone better than you. It even helps to make them do "whatever" on your bike 1st....just to show you the bike can take it. That helps alot too. 

But, you also got to be a little careful following someone (who's on a 8" travel DH bike) while being on just a hard tail. Ya see....he doesn't have to pick a line..he just plows over everything....well, I can't do that. And I've gone over the bars once or twice following his line.

So, when it comes to fast single track/DH....I don't follow him...I don't even want to see him. I can pick my own lines TYVM. But when we do the freeride stuff....drops/gap jumps/ladder/going over boulders (whatever it's called)...that kind of stuff. We usually stop, check it out....he'll do it 1st...then I will...eventually (sometimes).


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

I might go up Friday and I am def going up Saturday. I probably won't get there till like 11:00 on Saturday unless it warms up nicely in the morning. Too cold for me.


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

drain bamage said:


> I might go up Friday and I am def going up Saturday. I probably won't get there till like 11:00 on Saturday unless it warms up nicely in the morning. Too cold for me.


Cool, maybe I'll see you there. Oh...you won't believe what I found. I found 2 hidden freeride areas.
The 1st one is all that stuff at the end of the 1st video (a few posts above) ladders/teeter totter..(I did the teeter totter) ladder drops and double jumps.

The 2nd area I've never even rode...too advanced for me (for now anyways). This is how it starts.
1. as soon as you drop into the trail...maybe 10 ft down, 10 feet out you immediately hit a gap jump (you can not go around). as soon as you land BAM, another gap jump...within 15ft of landing you hit a berm corner to the left and into another jump..land in the berm corner going right....you get the picture....it's more like a track. it's crazy. There one where you need to clear at least 10-15ft gap and land immediately into a left berm corner.

So, if you're into jumping....this is the sickest I've seen in little cottonwood so far.


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

kb2wji said:


> Riding with a buddy that will call you a bit** if you chicken out can help. It motivated me to try something new. I broke 3 ribs and was out for 6 months. Results will vary. I think the key is to ride above your level, but not by much. Increase risk in small increments. Dont go from riding a flat fire road up to flying off your neighbors roof in the same week. Good luck!


X2!  Riding with others who can push you is key. I wouldn't be doing half the stuff I'm doing now if it werent for following people. You can focus on keeping up and somehow you just end up doing what they do. Next thing you know, you just gapped that 40 footer and stomped it! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh yeah, I know what you are talking about, farther down the trail, I was looking at the jump that you have to thread through 2 big tree trunks right at the lip, that stuff in there is pretty overgrown but definately doable. As long as the wood on that ladder drop isn't rotten.


----------



## Byronius (Jun 13, 2011)

The best thing to do is to not think about it. EVER.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Get good before you get brave. Much safer.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Get good before you get brave. Much safer.


+1

I'm not sure if anybody has asked you yet, but what kind of mountain biking experience do you have? IF you are a newbie and just decided to go straight to riding downhill and trying all the gnarly jumps and drops; you're essentially trying to run before you can walk.

Some people are naturally born with brass balls in between their legs and there are some who aren't so ballsy. If you're the latter you're better off building it up gradually instead of diving in head first.

The others who are telling you to not think about it is right though.... fear and over thinking will get you hurt; quick.


----------



## Acrophobe (Oct 29, 2011)

start small. work ur way up.. low pressure and wear pads


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I find that getting really drunk produces my best riding.


----------



## King Luis (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm currently working my way up on to bigger jumps also. what i found was (if possible) ride over the jump getting no air at all. then work your way faster and faster until you know what kind of speed you need to hit it perfect. once you hit it right, do it a few more times. also, always check those landing and have a way to bail out or ride out safely.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

I see a lot of talk about hitting things with speed, but absent of technique, that is a recipe for disaster.

I was taught that approach speed is what dictates the technique used to get over a jump.
If you are approaching too fast, you can scrub.
If you are approaching too slow, you can boost.


As has been said, you do have to have confidence, but that confidence needs to be in your technique, not confident that you can go really fast and are a lucky sob.

So, to get more brave increase your confidence in your skills. 

YMMV


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

King Luis said:


> also, always check those landing and have a way to bail out or ride out safely.


Not being rude, but there's really only one way to bail out after you're already in the air and committed to it and I wouldn't exactly consider it "safe".


----------



## daynegrant (Aug 29, 2011)

Start out small and get comfortable and keep progressing. Once you have the control you realize there is no difference between a controlled 2 foot drop and a controlled 12 foot drop. One important lesson I've learned is to trust you feelings. I have felt like I shouldn't do certain jumps before only to find out something was wrong with my bike that would have hurt me. Some might find this dumb, but I believe there is a whole spiritual aspect to riding that can warn and encourage. It has helped me go bigger while keeping me from doing something stupid. You just have to pay attention to more than the trail and what you are doing. Yes you still wreck, but you can be more likely to avoid serious injuries or damage to your bike. Take it for what it is, I just know it works for me.


----------



## King Luis (Jun 23, 2011)

fryed_1 said:


> Not being rude, but there's really only one way to bail out after you're already in the air and committed to it and I wouldn't exactly consider it "safe".


what i mean is have a safe landing area. so if you crash you're not going straight into a tree or a hard place. you have a run off area that if your doing a super man on your landing, you can stop it safely without smashing into something.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

King Luis said:


> what i mean is have a safe landing area. so if you crash you're not going straight into a tree or a hard place. you have a run off area that if your doing a super man on your landing, you can stop it safely without smashing into something.


Personally if I know I'm going down.. .either from the air or down a steep slope, I look for the smaller trees and do my best to aim for them. I figure at the worst they're small enough that I might be able to get a handhold on them to stop my descent and flexible enough not to stop me dead in my tracks like a large tree will.


----------



## grampa_stang (Jul 10, 2011)

If you watch the videos I posted, you can see the terrain we're riding in. It's very rocky, big rocks, rocks that don't move, face rearranging rocks. And plenty of big trees. Which is the main reason I went fullface for that particular area. Almost everything we want to try has severe consequences if we miss/crash. My kid crashed, messed up his shoulder...out for the past month. Our other riding buddy (our fearless leader) with the stinky, hit a tree....crack ribs. Me at 51 is the only one left standing...on my old school HT. 

The "small tree" comment..yeah, funny thing. That just happened to me. I was trying this ladder/skinny...maybe 3 ft off the ground for the 1st time, when I went off to the right...grabbed the little tree (poor guy never had a chance) and held on until I hit the ground.


----------



## SHNIPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Are you brave enough yet?


----------



## drain bamage (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I could be riding but I am waiting for a replacement chain stay IF I get a replacement at all. Oh well, bad weather this weekend will make me feel better.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I've also found that incorporating small things into my everyday XC rides... taking advantage of natural rocks or log hops that have always been there but never thought of using them for obstacles, helps me to anticipate larger ones downhill.

Local trails we've added a bunch of individual spots such as a couple more sticks+dirt over a 14" tall downed tree to ramp a small section of it... or adding a few rocks to a flat-top rock to allow a way up... and just practice hitting those without thinking. It's good practice on terrain you're probably already comfortable with and helps me get accustomed to just hitting those features without even thinking.


----------



## wedus_ucul (Jan 28, 2009)

wear sufficient protection, they'll burst your confidence..


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

wedus_ucul said:


> wear sufficient protection, they'll burst your confidence..


lol I hope you mean boost. OP I've been seeing armored longsleeve jerseys on chainlove for the same price I paid for just my elbow pads ($40) and it has protection for your elbows, shoulders, chest and back. Get that plus some knee/shin guards and a full face and you'll be ready to rock.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

Haha...yeah much better to boost the confidence. 

As for the $40 pressure suits on Chainlove. I assume you're talking about The Industries F-1 Storm Upper or something like that. I have a 661 Evo Pressure suit I got off Chainlove for $90. Then I ordered the $40 Industries one. Even for a biker on a budget like me that $40 suit was terrible. Bad fit. Pads don't stay in place and it's all around uncomfortable. The Evo is WAY more than worth the extra money.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

QuenteK25 said:


> Haha...yeah much better to boost the confidence.
> 
> As for the $40 pressure suits on . I assume you're talking about The Industries F-1 Storm Upper or something like that. I have a 661 Evo Pressure suit I got off for $90. Then I ordered the $40 Industries one. Even for a biker on a budget like me that $40 suit was terrible. Bad fit. Pads don't stay in place and it's all around uncomfortable. The Evo is WAY more than worth the extra money.


Thanks for the heads up on the F-1. I think I've seen that one before but the one I had in mind was the tan 661 suit I keep seeing and the price was ~$40. I wanna get one but I really need some knee pads first so I've been watching this site like a hawk Steep and Cheap Tracker Updated Live: Steep and Cheap, Whiskey Militia, Chainlove, Bonktown Deals in One Place

I've still yet to see any knee pads listed.


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

You're right. I remember an all black 661 suit as well. Has to be better than the F-1. I gave up on Chainlove for knee pads and bought from cambria. 661 Kyle straits for $40


----------



## nponto (Jul 26, 2011)

I totally agree on wearing armor for protection.

However aside from that, this is what I did to get over my fear.
I am an AM rider who get hooked on DH. Like you, I too chickened out when trying to clear some jumps. When I got home, first thing I did was to go to youtube and find some tutorial on how to do jumps correctly. After knowing the right technique, I then test it starting with something small like 1-2 foot drop. The next day I go back to the trail, I "don't think" anymore, I just do it, knowing that I can do it right in practice, I know I can do it right in the trail. Never hesitate! If you're going to bail, then bail, just don't ever hesitate.

Oh yeah...one more thing, do it while you're sober and fit 

I hope this helps


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I learne just go for things. dont look, just go. if you look at it you will think of everything bad that can happen. dont think. follow someone who has done it before. its riding a bike its comes natural


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

Jason B said:


> I see a lot of talk about hitting things with speed, but absent of technique, that is a recipe for disaster.
> 
> I was taught that approach speed is what dictates the technique used to get over a jump.
> If you are approaching too fast, you can scrub.
> ...


OK i get the part from you guys who say 'just do it, don't think, huck your meat' etc. what you are saying is have some faith in you and your bikes ability to land most situations and ride it out. true enough, but listen to what this guy above has said. very wise, take your time, learn technique, take it easy gotta balance the balls with the brains to stay outta the hospital. did you see what some of the other posters have to say, serious ****ing consequences mate.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

Just stick to golf or buy yourself a nice cross country bike. If you can't man up to hit a 3' gap...it ain't ever going to happen for you. 

Harsh, but true.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

pdxmonkeyboy said:


> Just stick to golf or buy yourself a nice cross country bike. If you can't man up to hit a 3' gap...it ain't ever going to happen for you.
> 
> Harsh, but true.


Actually, i started out riding my dads 97 cannondale super V, and was scared to hit a 1' drop. I was also scared to hit a 1' table (i had to roll it, the top of the table is 1' long). Now, after a year and a half, I've hit a 20 foot gap, a 10 foot drop, and am stoked to try and hit a 15-20 footer.

Dont listen to this jerk. Everyone starts somewhere. Just keep riding and improving....

BTW, i think drain bamage hit the 3' gap at this point, and much more.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

i posted on here a while back about punkin out on doubles and the thread got alot of attention and replys but one really stuck out to me and i take it with me EVERY ride.

" you have to tell and convince yourself that the reward is worth the risk" 

cant remember who told me that but you have no idea the crap i've busted out after telling myself that at the top of the MT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

```

```



Gilly32 said:


> " you have to tell and convince yourself that the reward is worth the risk"


Without having skills or technique, your method is a sure fire disaster for a bad outcome.

As a cave diver I am well aware of the whole "risk vs reward" mindset. Just because I tell myself that the reward of seeing a place few have is worth risking my life in NO way turns the deck in my favor. If I have no idea how to set a jump, mark a T, or use proper gas management, I will die regardless of how much I sugar coat it by telling myself it is worth it.

To get better one does have to push their limits, but that should by building the skill set required. Not something you just do because your balls feel unusually large that day.
You can get lucky and pull it off, but it was based off luck, not skill. Luck will not always be with you. Skill will.

Risk vs rewarrd is based off weighing your skill set against what is needed to have a safe outcome.


----------



## PeterWest (Sep 19, 2010)

pdxmonkeyboy said:


> Just stick to golf or buy yourself a nice cross country bike. If you can't man up to hit a 3' gap...it ain't ever going to happen for you.
> 
> Harsh, but true.


you a real dick, harsh, but true.


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

Jason B said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Without having skills or technique, your method is a sure fire disaster for a bad outcome.
> ...


ture dat


----------



## wedus_ucul (Jan 28, 2009)

a can of cold beer might help also... Just make sure you dont have it too much or else youll end-up at hospital


----------

